# Drehzahlüberwachung / Schlupfkontrolle



## lilli (23 Oktober 2022)

Hallo Allerseits,

hat von euch jemand einen fertigen Baustein zur Drehzahlüberwachung?

Hier geht es nicht um Maschinensicherheit, sondern Prozessüberwachung.
Es soll gemeldet werden, wenn Riemen rutschen oder Antriebsketten reißen.
Bisher wurden folgende Geräte eingesetzt:








						DD2503 - Auswerteeinheit zur Drehzahlüberwachung - ifm
					

Alle Informationen des DD2503 auf einen Blick.  Jetzt beim Marktführer online bestellen. ✓ Technische Daten ✓ Anleitungen ✓ Maßzeichnungen ✓ Zubehör




					www.ifm.com
				




Das wäre auch weiterhin möglich, jedoch sollen Kosten und Platz im Schaltschrank gespart werden.
Abhängig der Antriebsart sollen Werte von 5..200 Pulse/min Überwacht werden.
Nach dem Einschalten muss die Überwachung für die Hochlaufzeit „X“ Überbrückt werden.
Die Alarmmeldung soll ebenfalls um eine Zeit „Y“ verzögert werden.

Hört sich erst einfach an, wird aber spannend, wenn die Überwachung möglichst schnell ansprechen soll. Zuerst wollte ich für eine Minute die Pulse zählen, aber das dauert zu lange.

Wenn ich mit der SPS die Zeit der Pulse messen will, wird das aufgrund der langsamen SPS zu ungenau.

Was habt ihr für alternative Ideen?

Liebe Grüße
Lilli


----------



## Plan_B (23 Oktober 2022)

Das schnellste ist die Messung der Zeit zwischen den Pulsen.
WEnn das mit der SPS nicht hinreichend genau geht, lässt Du besser alles so, wies ist.


----------



## Holzmichl (23 Oktober 2022)

- Signal auf Standard-DI und davon Impulsauswertung.
- TON nach Ansteuerung für Zustand "Antrieb hochgelaufen" (oder 1x Impuls)
- TON auf die negierten Impulse
Wenn Impuls-TON abgelaufen durch fehlende Impulse-> Störung

Die Zeit für Anlauf und Laufüberwachung müssen natürlich je Antrieb eigens eingestellt werden.


----------



## lilli (23 Oktober 2022)

Hallo ihr zwei,

Danke, das war die Anregung die mir gefehlt hatte.
Ich wollte Takte zählen, aber mit 3 Timer kann ich bereits alles abdecken.
Dann spielt es auch keine so große Rolle, wenn die SPS etwas größere Zykluszeiten hat.
Und wenn ich ganz gut drauf bin, bekommt die Funktion noch ein Autotuning, die mir die manuelle Einstellung abnimmt. 

Liebe Grüße
Lilli


----------



## TP-Inc (23 Oktober 2022)

Riemen und Ketten spielen bei uns eher keine Rolle da wir fast nur Spindelachsen im AC3 einsetzen. Hier überwachen wir in der SPS ob die Achse in einer anhand von Verfahrweg und Geschwindigkeit berechneten Zeit, das Ziel erreicht bzw verlässt. Das überwacht aber nur die Software, die Hardware wird nicht extra überwacht.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (23 Oktober 2022)

Wenn man die zeit zwischen 2 impulsen misst kann man den Speed berechnen mehr oder weniger genau. Je nach sps zykluszeit. Aber zur Fehlersuche hilfreich.


----------



## Kabeläffle (24 Oktober 2022)

Wenn es hauptsächlich um den Platz im Schrank geht, wäre folgender Sensor eine Alternative:
https://www.ifm.com/de/de/product/DI5020


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Wenn es hauptsächlich um den Platz im Schrank geht, wäre folgender Sensor eine Alternative:
> https://www.ifm.com/de/de/product/DI5020


Bei dem stellt man den Schaltpunkt allerdings fix ein:


> Einfache Einstellung des Schaltpunktes mittels Potentiometer


@lilli braucht es aber abhängig von der Betriebsart.


lilli schrieb:


> Abhängig der Antriebsart sollen Werte von 5..200 Pulse/min Überwacht werden.



Trotzdem ein interessanter Sensor.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 Oktober 2022)

Welche SPS? Z.b. die 1200er hat Zähleingänge. 
https://www.directindustry.de/prod/braun-gmbh-industrie-elektronik/product-38502-1723663.html

diese Sensor benutzen wir oft am Polrad


----------



## Plan_B (24 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> @lilli braucht es aber abhängig von der Betriebsart.


Von der Antriebsart stand da.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Von der Antriebsart stand da.


Stimmt, danke. Das habe ich falsch gelesen/verstanden.


----------



## dekuika (24 Oktober 2022)

Schau mal hier rein:





						Step 7 - Programm zur Drehzahlüberwachung mittels zweier induktiver Sensoren (TiaPortal v13)
					

Hallo liebes SPS Forum,  ich bin Mechatronik Azubi im 2. Lehrjahr und habe ein Problem bei der Programmierung eines Programms für die Überwachung der Drehrichtung u. Drehzahl eines Drehstrommotors. Ich habe einen Motor auf eine Grundblatte montiert, und dazu zwei induktive Sensoren zur...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## lilli (24 Oktober 2022)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Wenn es hauptsächlich um den Platz im Schrank geht, wäre folgender Sensor eine Alternative:
> https://www.ifm.com/de/de/product/DI5020


Zur Nachrüstung wäre der Adapter noch interessanter:
https://www.ifm.com/at/de/product/DP2122

Damit könnten die alten Sensoren vor Ort belassen werden.
Auf alle Fälle muss es mit Standard-Eingängen funktionieren.
Zähler-Baugruppen machen die „einfache Anwendung“ wieder unnötig kompliziert.


----------

